# Burnt Music CD only works on computer but not on home stereo system



## Dat (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, I have burnt a cd from my downloaded music but I couldnt have it play in my car or on my home stereo system. It only plays onmy computer. Anyone knows why? How to know what file format will work in the car. My car is Toyota 1999.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you create an Audio CD or a Data CD with audio (MP3, WMA, M4A, etc) files on it?

If you still have the factory original sound system in your 1999 car, I am 99% sure that it will only play Audio CDs. It may not work with Audio CDs burned onto CD-RW discs and may not work with some CD-R discs as well.

How old is the CD player on your home stereo?


----------



## Dat (Apr 7, 2005)

My home stereo system says it plays mp3 on it. I bought a bundle of disks that says dvd-r on it. I still have the original copies of the music cd. When you insert it in the computer cd drive it offers to save it to the music library. Then I just copied that from the library to the blank cd drive. That was what I did. But how to copy the music under an audio format that will play in an old car stereo ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Dat said:


> I bought a bundle of disks that says dvd-r on it.


Other than having the same physical dimensions, a DVD-R disc is very different from a CD-R disc. Do the specifications for your home stereo system specifically say it can read MP3 files from a DVD-R disc or just from a CD or CD-R disc?

You will need to try burning an audio CD using a CD-R disc and then see if it will work in you car stereo. You may need to experiment with CD-Rs from different manufacturers to find one that play back reliably in you car.

What software are you using to add audio CDs to your library and what software are you using to burn the CDs?


----------



## Dat (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, My home stereo says that it reads wma and mp3. My car stereo i am not sure. I will buy some cd-r to test. Thank you for you help.


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

Sometimes car CD players just won't play home burned CD's no matter what you do.


----------

